# Ghostscript Tutorial



## rrc62

There has been some discussion on Ghostscript and creating halftones so I thought I'd put together a how to. This is how I do it...I have screenshots, so I'll put each step in a separate thread.

Step 1 - Photoshop.

Select a photo and open it in PS. In the example, I softened the edges with the eraser tool. When you are done, save it as a jpeg. Save it in as high a resolution as you can.


----------



## rrc62

Step 2 - Corel X3

Open Corel and import the image you just created. If you work in Corel only, you can omit the PS step and just create your images in Corel. Once the image is imported, go to BITMAPS -> MODE -> GRAYSCALE and convert the image to grayscale.


----------



## rrc62

Step 3 - Corel, Print to file

Select print from the file menu to open the print dialog. You'll notice that I have selected the "HP Laserjet 4/4MV Postscript" printer. If you don't have this printer driver installed, install it now and come back to this step. In order to "unlock" the halftone separation functions, you have to trick Corel into thinking you are printing to a postscript printer.

After installing this printer, check "Print to File" and go to the separations tab. On the separations tab, check "Print Separations" and "Use Advanced Settings". Uncheck all colors except black in the bottom window. After checking Use Advanced Settings, the frequency and angle will become editable. Change those numbers to achieve the desired halftone effects. A lower frequency number makes the dot size larger. I'll use a frequency or 25 so you can easily see the halftone dots in the final print.

Press Print and select a filename for the .prn print file.


----------



## rrc62

Step 4 - GSView/Ghostscript.

GSView is the user interface for Ghostscript. Without GSView, you would have to run Ghostscript at the command line, so install GSView if you haven't already.

Open GSView then open the .prn print file you just created in Corel. When you created the .prn file, it should have printed in halftones, but you'll notice that the image you're looking at in GSView is grayscale. That's normal. You won't see the halftones until you print the file, so go ahead and do that. 

The purpose of GS and GSView is simple to print the .prn file, nothing more. Select print and select your laser or inkjet printer. The printed result should be a nice halftone image. In the example, the truck looks pretty good despite the large dot size. A frequency of 30 or 40 would have resulted in an almost photographic grayscale image.

This example created a simple grayscale image. You can take this technique and create halftones for multiple colors. To do that, you would create color separations and working with each color separation individually, follow the above steps. 

I hope this helps people get started with GS and GSView. It's a good program, but a little hard to figure out at first.


----------



## Ken Styles

Great tutorial! Thanks for taking the time to write it up! 

Ken


----------



## Ken Styles

Oh, also, if I do not have Coral Draw can I use Adobe Illustrator?

Or would I be able to go directly from a rasterized photoshop image to Ghost View?


----------



## Roboto

Ross. You are the bomb


----------



## Roboto

ahhh i forgot i deleted ghost from my compu i guess im gonna have to downloaded it again. Ross there are many files to download fron thier website, last time i only downloaded 2 Am i supoose to download all of them or just 2. Once again Thanks


----------



## rrc62

It works very well with Illustrator CS2, but Photoshop does not have the separation printing features needed for printing halftones. In Illustrator follow these steps....

- Create image

- Hit print

- On the general screen, select Adobe Postscript File as the printer.

- On the output screen, select "Separations" as the mode.

- Adjust frequency, angle, dot shape and select the colors to print. For a grayscale gradient, you would probably only print black. It will print on page for each color you have selected. Corel does the same thing.

- Hit save to save the print file.

- Open the print file in GSView and print it.

To run Ghostscript, you need Ghostscript and GSView. Just those two files.


----------



## madaradio

I know this is an old post, but I just wanted to say great post! Thanks Ross!!


----------



## lucillef

Just came across this tutorial today, and wanted to say thank you so much!

I was just pulling my hair out trying to figure out how I was going to do separations without spending all that money for FASTRIP!

On my way to go download Ghostscript and Ghostview now!


Lucille


----------



## MBrhythm

Could someone put a link to GV and GS?

And do they both work well with MACs? 

If so, please point me to the right file to DL.

Does it matter what kind of printer you have?

Will GS help lay down thicker ink for film postives?

Thanks
MB


----------



## Skyler Francis

Couldn't you just use the colorize halftone in photoshop on a (4) pixel and then just desaturate after you faded the edges?


----------



## rrc62

That will yield a very poor quality halftone. It's more like a photoshop filter. Ghostscript outputs the same printed halftone you would get if you were printing to a Postscript3 printer.

You can also convert the image to grayscale/bitmap in photoshop and specify the LPI, but again, the dot quality is pretty bad.


----------



## Skyler Francis

rrc62 said:


> That will yield a very poor quality halftone. It's more like a photoshop filter. Ghostscript outputs the same printed halftone you would get if you were printing to a Postscript3 printer.
> 
> You can also convert the image to grayscale/bitmap in photoshop and specify the LPI, but again, the dot quality is pretty bad.


Cool that is very interesting!


----------



## CustomScreen

Does anyone know how to increase the density of the print via ghostscript, i have an Epson R1800, why they couldn't put the black light film option like the epson 3000 had is beyond me.


----------



## rrc62

If you mean increase density as in laying down more ink, I don't think you can. GhostScript is not a RIP. It's more of a postscript converter.


----------



## darwinchristian

rrc62 said:


> You'll notice that I have selected the "HP Laserjet 4/4MV Postscript" printer. If you don't have this printer driver installed, install it now and come back to this step.


Ross- I am confused with this step. how exactly can I install a driver to "trick" Corel into thinking that i am printing to a postscript printer? I am printing to an R1800. Is the HP printer a filler driver of some sorts or are you really using an HP laserjet 4/4MV Postscript printer? How can I trick Corel with my setup?

Also, I tried the steps you posted for Illustrator. I converted to greyscale in PS, then brought to illustrator. selected Adobe Postscript File for a printer. when I came into the output section, the mode area was gray. I tried resizing, but AI is a new program for me and i can't think of what else to try.

Man, finally got GS and GSV installed, sucks coming so far to fall so short! any help would be fantastic.


----------



## rrc62

In order to print a halftone, you have to be printing to a Postscript printer...or to a non PS printer using a RIP. Installing the HP driver makes Corel think it is printing to a Postscript printer and thus displays all of the halftone functions in the print dialog. You are printing to a file, not an actual printer, so the HP printer does not have to physically be there.

Install the HP driver then in the Corel print dialog, select that printer. It will print to a file. Open that file in GS.


----------



## tpitman

rrc62 said:


> It works very well with Illustrator CS2, but Photoshop does not have the separation printing features needed for printing halftones. In Illustrator follow these steps....
> 
> - Create image
> 
> - Hit print
> 
> - On the general screen, select Adobe Postscript File as the printer.
> 
> - On the output screen, select "Separations" as the mode.
> 
> - Adjust frequency, angle, dot shape and select the colors to print. For a grayscale gradient, you would probably only print black. It will print on page for each color you have selected. Corel does the same thing.
> 
> - Hit save to save the print file.
> 
> - Open the print file in GSView and print it.
> 
> To run Ghostscript, you need Ghostscript and GSView. Just those two files.


Actually you can output halftone seps from PhotoshopCS2 to file. From the file menu, select Print with Preview, then beneath the thumbnail view of your file, select Color Management, pick separations in the button which appears, then change the Color Management button to Output, which brings up all the screen output options in the field below the button. Selecting the Screen button opens a dialog box where you will uncheck the "Use Printer's Default Screen" button, and then you'll have the option of changing linescreen, angle and dot shape for each color. Print the file to File to get a .ps file and open that in Ghostview. It'll be a single file with multiple pages, each page being your separation for one of the colors, and from there print them one at a time or all at once.

In Photoshop CS3 you just do it all from the regular print file. Of course, you still have to have a Postscript printer driver to access all these features, just like out of Corel or Illustrator.


----------



## lucillef

rrc62 said:


> Step 3 - Corel, Print to file
> 
> Select print from the file menu to open the print dialog. You'll notice that I have selected the "HP Laserjet 4/4MV Postscript" printer. If you don't have this printer driver installed, install it now and come back to this step. In order to "unlock" the halftone separation functions, you have to trick Corel into thinking you are printing to a postscript printer.


I have an Epson printer - can I still download this printer driver to trick my computer into thinking that I have a postscript printer to be able to use the Illustrator CS2 halftone separation functions?

Also, I went to HP.com to look for the HP Laserjet 4/4MV driver - is this the same driver as the HP Laserjet 4V/4MV? This is the closest driver I see to the one you have noted.


Thanks in advance for your help,
Lucille


----------



## rrc62

lucillef said:


> I have an Epson printer - can I still download this printer driver to trick my computer into thinking that I have a postscript printer to be able to use the Illustrator CS2 halftone separation functions?


Yes. This has nothing to do with the printer that's connected to your PC. To open the halftone functions in the print dialog, you must have a postscript printer selected. Installing the HP driver just gives you a PS printer to select. You'll be printing to a file.


lucillef said:


> Also, I went to HP.com to look for the HP Laserjet 4/4MV driver - is this the same driver as the HP Laserjet 4V/4MV? This is the closest driver I see to the one you have noted.


If you are running XP, it should be in the list of available printers if you just do a manual printer install. I didn't have to download anything. The Laserjet 4V/4MV is the one you want.


----------



## darwinchristian

Ross, you truly are a T-shirt ninja. I bet everything about you is ninja-like. I finally got it to work thanks to the internal driver info. 

Now it's wait-until-monday to see if my compression lid exposure unit can pull it off.

Hats off, good man.


----------



## lucillef

rrc62 said:


> If you are running XP, it should be in the list of available printers if you just do a manual printer install. I didn't have to download anything. The Laserjet 4V/4MV is the one you want.


Thank you so much for the great tips! I'll give it a try and see what happens. I mainly use Illustrator CS2, so this will be great for me!

Lucille


----------



## darwinchristian

Okay so everything works great except...

the 4v/4mv driver doesn't allow me to define media size and sticks me with the default 8x11 size... i need to print an image at 10x11. 

somebody please tell me that there is another driver or something i can do to fix this. i've already bid a job!


----------



## RickB

Can you print to an "independant postscript device" as a ps file instead of using the 4v/4mv driver in the printer select dropdown menue? That is how I use Corel with Ghostview/Ghostscript.


----------



## darwinchristian

RickB said:


> Can you print to an "independant postscript device" as a ps file instead of using the 4v/4mv driver in the printer select dropdown menue? That is how I use Corel with Ghostview/Ghostscript.



YES YOU CAN!

Rick,
thank you so much. no idea how to tell you how perfect your timing is. need to get this job out the door.

one more question...

ghostview allows me to select media size... i use 13x19 films, in gsv i can only select up to 11x17. (okay for this job.) but are you (or anyone) familiar with selecting a custom size that would work for this size?

thanks again. you're a jobsaver.

-derek


----------



## RickB

I print my films with the r1800 too (at 13x19) and I have screwed up a few pages to get it right. What I did was look up the standard dimensions of paper sizes on the net. I found a little difference on some of those from source to source but in the end I got it to work. I'll have to look at my notes when I get home tonight and send you the info. In the mean time, try to click on the media button in GV. It should drop down and let you manualy put in the size you want. Just make sure as you move from program to program - keep the page size the same. If not, the final printed size is all out of whack. Hope this helps and makes sense to you!....I went nuts trying to get it to work. 
PS
Thanks to everyone on this forum for the stuff I've learned!
Rick


----------



## darwinchristian

RickB said:


> Just make sure as you move from program to program - keep the page size the same.


the key.



> If not, the final printed size is all out of whack. Hope this helps and makes sense to you!....I went nuts trying to get it to work.


does to me. and thanks again. if it wasn't for your headaches i'd of lost a potentially important client. 

also found out in the user define media section you can type in "13 inch" and "19 inch" to get that size. i was caught up thinking you could only do pixel sizing.


----------



## RickB

Not a problem. Glad to be of service. I'm new to this type of printing and without the help of all the tuts on the forums, I'd be in a padded cell right now........Being a glutton for punnishment, I've thought about playing around with some open source stuff, like CUPS. I've heard that the drivers for printers it uses are better than factory.....Wonder if that subject is worth another thread?


----------



## torodesigns

I have installed GV and GS and everything is not fine. I created the artwork in Corel according to the tutorial in the post, but the only thing is that when I open in GV and the print I do not get halftones. Just wondering if I am doing something wrong. I am using a HP2600 and/or HP 9800. Is there something in the "radio actions" that I need to change??????


----------



## darwinchristian

not positive that it matters, but i always am running GS whenever i open GSV to print. As ghostscript is the "program" and the GhostView is merely an interpreter.


----------



## brent

Are there settings within illustrator to tell an epson 3000 to print good quality films? I've been messing with it, and it's not printing good films, and it doesn't take a long time to print a film like it does when I print films out of photoshop.
I've tried everything in the settings that I think would do it right, and I'm getting tired of wasting films.


----------



## tpitman

torodesigns said:


> I have installed GV and GS and everything is not fine. I created the artwork in Corel according to the tutorial in the post, but the only thing is that when I open in GV and the print I do not get halftones. Just wondering if I am doing something wrong. I am using a HP2600 and/or HP 9800. Is there something in the "radio actions" that I need to change??????



Are you printing separations . . . even if it's a one-color job? I may be wrong (I don't use Corel), but I think you've gotta print separations to get the halftones. If you're printing a composite, I think you'll just get grayscale, not actual halftones with dots.


----------



## torodesigns

Thanks Tom and Derek . . . I was printing seps within the program. The only that I was not doing is leaving the ghostscript open . . . I would just have GSV opened and this fixed it.


----------



## SpotMatrix

Just putting in my 2 cents.... but just a few corrections to some of the comments above or better yet bringing most of the correct comments together and adding some. Below is ghostscript in a nutshell (you can find it at sourceforge).

Unless you have a postcript driver such as RRC62 you must install both Ghostscript and GSview. Ghostscript installation adds the driver to your applications drop down printer list as "Device Independant Postcript File". It allows you to select "Use advance settings" so you can set screen angle and frequency as well as set overprints plus all the other rip goodies (except using PPD). The driver actually prints to a postscript file. Using GSview to open this file (or any postscript, EPS or PDF file) you then send your print to any non-postscript printer. The notations in ghostcript say that most Epson printers are supported. So if you don't have one it may not work.

Again as I mentioned in another post, easy to use but alot of banding. More than my liking but it's free and it gets you there. A starting point on a budget anyhow. Myself? Well... I'm testing Accurip. I compared the quality and ther really is no comparison. Accurip is much better but costs $500.


----------



## jgabby

rrc62 said:


> It works very well with Illustrator CS2, but Photoshop does not have the separation printing features needed for printing halftones. In Illustrator follow these steps....
> 
> - Create image
> 
> - Hit print
> 
> - On the general screen, select Adobe Postscript File as the printer.
> 
> - On the output screen, select "Separations" as the mode.
> 
> - Adjust frequency, angle, dot shape and select the colors to print. For a grayscale gradient, you would probably only print black. It will print on page for each color you have selected. Corel does the same thing.
> 
> - Hit save to save the print file.
> 
> - Open the print file in GSView and print it.
> 
> To run Ghostscript, you need Ghostscript and GSView. Just those two files.


-------------------------------------------------------------------
I tried to use illustrator, but I can not change the mode in the output menu as I have not access to it.

Do you know why ?

Thks


----------



## RichardGreaves

*Epson 3000 settings*



brent said:


> Are there settings within illustrator to tell an epson 3000 to print good quality films?


The Epson 3000 does have the 'Back Light' media setting that increases the ink deposit without a RIP. You have to flop your image in the Illustrator Print dialog, because the Epson driver will flop you image also.

Set the resolution as high as it will go. 1440 minimum.


----------



## lucillef

*Re: Epson 3000 settings*



RichardGreaves said:


> The Epson 3000 does have the 'Back Light' media setting that increases the ink deposit without a RIP. You have to flop your image in the Illustrator Print dialog, because the Epson driver will flop you image also.
> 
> Set the resolution as high as it will go. 1440 minimum.


Thank you to RichardGreaves for mentioning the Back Light media setting! Now I don't get any more banding with my Epson 3000, and my inkjet transparencies look and work as well as the expensive RIP's. 

Once I figured out the custom setting for a 17 X 22 inch inkjet transparency (432 mm by 559 mm), I was able to print via Ghostscript instead of having to print from Illustrator or Photoshop.

I prefer printing from Ghostscript because you can preview each separation before you actually print it out, which saves me a ton of money on transparencies.

This forum is the best!


Lucille


----------



## Majestic Leper

This is a great thread for people planning on using ghostscript to print transparencies.

I have a question of my own:

I plan on buying an HP deskjet 9800. I'm planning on then downloading GhostScript, and preparing my files in PS/IL ver. cs3. I checked out the printer compatibilities at http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~ghost/doc/printer.htm and I can't find the hp dj 9800 on that list. I'm operating under the iron fist of Vista, if that makes a difference.

Will I have trouble using my 9800?

Thanks for any help, this is the last piece of the puzzle before I can get into screen printing.


----------



## tpitman

Ghostscript will print to just about anything. You might want to check to see if people are having problems printing out of Vista, though. I do all my art on a Mac, Illustrator or Photoshop, print either .ps files or .pdfs using a PDF printer in the dialog box so I have the options of custom sizes, but you should also have available a device independant printer (or whatever it's called). I drag the files over my network to a folder accessible from my PeeCee running Windows 2000 Professional, open the file from Ghsotview and print away to my HP9800. I've been using Chromopaque waterproof film from Screeners Choice, but I see they have a different film now.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

rrc62 said:


> Step 3 - Corel, Print to file
> 
> Select print from the file menu to open the print dialog. You'll notice that I have selected the "HP Laserjet 4/4MV Postscript" printer. If you don't have this printer driver installed, install it now and come back to this step. In order to "unlock" the halftone separation functions, you have to trick Corel into thinking you are printing to a postscript printer.
> 
> After installing this printer, check "Print to File" and go to the separations tab. On the separations tab, check "Print Separations" and "Use Advanced Settings". Uncheck all colors except black in the bottom window. After checking Use Advanced Settings, the frequency and angle will become editable. Change those numbers to achieve the desired halftone effects. A lower frequency number makes the dot size larger. I'll use a frequency or 25 so you can easily see the halftone dots in the final print.
> 
> Press Print and select a filename for the .prn print file.


I am lost right here with the install printer 4/4mv postscript ptinter. Where do I get the printer driver because certainly I dont have it. Do I just download some random postcript printer driver and install some random postscript printer? Isnt the computer going to ask for some sort of printer software?

I am lost at this stage of the game.


----------



## inky

ok ,i am playing with ghost and gsview and corel, i am past the 4/m part and i can print to pdf and get dots,,i am not good at corel but how do i do mutilple say 3 halftone color seps in corel ..into ghost? say i have a red box on bottom and a smaller green on top of it and a smaller yellow on to of it...what are the steps to create these half tones to ghost (i can't grey scale all three at once,then it sees all 3.....thanks


----------



## inky

nevermind found it (print plates to seperate files)...thanks!


----------



## Lnfortun

rrc62 said:


> I softened the edges with the eraser tool.


Why is it necessary to soften the edges?

BTW it is a great presentation.

Thank you.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Lnfortun said:


> Why is it necessary to soften the edges?
> 
> BTW it is a great presentation.
> 
> Thank you.


It isnt...it was done just to make the image more a finished design and to show a haftone fade on the edge. If you are trying to figure out the program dont even worry about fading the edges.


----------



## tpitman

ImageIt said:


> Can the 9800 print film? heck if i know. I own an epson.
> 
> fred


Yup. I either print line art directly off my mac, or for halftones and/or trapping, I print to file, open the .ps file in Ghostview, and print away.

I'm currently using Chromopaque waterproof film from Screener's Choice and getting great, dense films, but I see they are carrying a new type of film that's supposed to be the nuts, so we'll see.

There are other films available. Do a search of the forums, or go over to Screenprinters.net and do a search there to see what works for others.


----------



## Lnfortun

rrc62 said:


> Step 2 - Corel X3
> 
> Open Corel and import the image you just created. If you work in Corel only, you can omit the PS step and just create your images in Corel. Once the image is imported, go to BITMAPS -> MODE -> GRAYSCALE and convert the image to grayscale.


Hi Ross,

I found that you do not need to convert to gray scale when printing through GSView when using a psotcript color printer. I used a postcript Seiko Color printer driver. I printed the image in color to a file. It Opens in GSView in color but when printed it is converted to halftone. There are three modes in the printer dialog window: a) B/W for halftone, b) Gray scale continuous tone and c) Full color mode.

By the default print mode in GSView is B/W which is used for halftone.

Thought I would mention it to save a step.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

The whole point of halftone is color seps, LPI and screen angle...and the ability to customize the settings. The idea is to be able to print halftone films and color seps. on a non postscript printer without purchasing a RIP software. Nobody prints film in color...that is the entire point of color seps, they are all printed black.


----------



## psi

Hi guys,

Learned a lot from this thread.

Is there a way to set dot gain while exporting from Illustrator to PS file or printing from Ghostscript?

Thanks...any help would be much appreciated.

Joel


----------



## darwinchristian

Joel-

not entirely sure as i have moved into the paid postscript driver world, but i know that the transfer function within photoshop's print dialog will control the transfer of ink, and thus the dot gain.

if it's possible to generate your prn ghostscript file directly from photoshop, i'd try messing with the transfer function within photoshop's print dialog settings for output, and then "print" to your ghostscript PS device, generating the prn file to print through ghostview/ script.

this may work, but i'd probably solicit Fred, otherwise known as the poster "ImageIt," as i have learned pretty much all of this from him. 

derek


----------



## mituco76

how to i get this>>>>>HP Laserjet 4/4MV Postscript driver


----------



## darwinchristian

here.

basically in xp just add a printer and pull from the menu.


----------



## mituco76

how do i get "gsview" thk you


----------



## psi

Hi Fred,

I have a good workflow printing from Illustrator to PS file then opening in GSView and printing halftone film from there to my Epson 3000.

I was just wondering if there is a way to define dot gain in that process. Because at the moment I am having to play with the gradient fills in Illustrator to reduce the gain.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Fred.


----------



## mituco76

thks man. very good info you have on this page


----------



## skitzz

Great stuff here! Very informative! Thanks!


----------



## bsod

Hi!

I would like to use GS in the place of a RIP.
Is it possible to increase the ink density? I'm using r2400 and k3 inks.

Thanks,
BSOD


----------



## tpitman

bsod said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to use GS in the place of a RIP.
> Is it possible to increase the ink density? I'm using r2400 and k3 inks.
> 
> Thanks,
> BSOD


All Ghostscript does is interpret the postscript variables of whatever graphics program you used based on the PPD you use to enable those postscript features. It does nothing to the actual output from your inkjet printer. The only adjustments for ink density you can make are those enabled by the print driver for your particular printer, and those will be available in your print dialog box when you go to print your file, whether it is from Ghostscript or just straight to your printer from your graphics program. It's something you have to fiddle with, and the type of film you use can have a bearing. If you'll do a search here and over at Screenprinters.net, you'll find lots of info, and lots of different solutions to the ink density problem, depending on the printer.


----------



## bsod

Hi all!

Currently I'm using QuadtoneRIP to print out dense films (720dpi tiff's). My prints are not dark enough otherwise, no matter what settings I choose in the driver. With QTR I can increase the ink limit to even 800% (currently using 100%black, 100%m, 100%y).
Is there a way to integrate QTR's color management (build icm's or something) in the "ghostscript workflow"?

Thanks,
BSOD


----------



## bsod

First of all I would like to thank You for Your willing to help!
Sorry if my english is not entirely understandable or wrong, but it's not my native language.



ImageIt said:


> ...
> One of the most probably causes for your problem could be in the exposure time or exposure unit setup.


I don't control the exposure, I'm only doing graphics and sep's. Our screenprinter is not an "easy person" so 
my only option is to supply dense films.  By the way he's used to imagesetter quality



> The other possibility is that the driver setting is wrong.


They are certainly wrong, but I have tried virtually all high quality settings (matte/glossy, gray/color, color management) and still getting vellum like, frosted, warm tinted grays, not blacks (I know it's about uv density). 



> Ghostscript is a RIP and can be calibrated as other RIP's. Color management is a complicated subject. In most cases a simple calibration of the transfer curves is all that is needed. Transfer curves are controlled by the application or the RIP's .ppd file.


That's what I want. I don't want accurate color, but high coverage. How?




> If you already have a commercial RIP...


QTR is Shareware and it's not Postscript. It's for B&W photography.



> Is the r2400 roll fed?


 Roll and sheet.

Thank's
BSOD


----------



## saturnstroll

How do you install the 'Laserjet 4V/4MV' driver?
I downloaded the XP version direct from hp here:
HP LaserJet 4v/mv Printer series- Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center

I've unzipped it, now I'm staring at alot of .ppd's, .dll's...
But I don't see an executable file... ?
If I just need to move these files somewhere, where do they go?


----------



## bsod

ImageIt said:


> With any luck, one page will print off the printer.


Thanks, but I have no luck. The printer has some feed problems with it. Only prints out two lines of text:
284.4
@EJL


Regards,
BSOD


----------



## bsod

Hello everyone! 

Sorted My density problem out somewhat. Turned out that My international (hungarian) drivers lacked some options and it was outdated.

Thanks!

Have found a nice guide on GS, GSview and redmon:
Turn any non-PostScript printer into a PostScript printer


----------



## Biggtone

Hello, this post was extremely helpful THANK YOU however...
Using the driver mentioned to "trick" the GV I can't set the printer to 13x19 I really need to but it is not one of the many paper sizes so when I go to GV everyhting is all out of whack...any suggestions????


----------



## darwinchristian

shirtwearhouse said:


> any suggestions????


what Graphics program are you printing from? Illustrator, CorelDraw, Photoshop, paint, etc...


----------



## Biggtone

corel...but wouldn't the printer dialog box be the same no matter what program?
Thanks!


----------



## darwinchristian

shirtwearhouse said:


> corel...but wouldn't the printer dialog box be the same no matter what program?
> Thanks!



Hey Tony, yep this is derek.

It matters, because Corel gives you the option of using a driver that the other programs don't show you in your printer selection drop-down menu.

"device independent ps file." select this as your printer. you can change the media size with this print driver, then save it to a prn file, or whatever file it is. 

then bring it into GSView, making sure Gscript is open.


----------



## Biggtone

Thanks Fred I will check it out.


----------



## UniqueInk805

OMG you have no idea how much this helped! Thank you soooo much for this!


----------



## MRfanny

Im in a bit of a pickle...Ive had to reformat and now when I produce a PS file in illustrator GSview does not print out the image to size-A2 eventhough I set media and printer media size to A2. I only get a quarter of the file that gets resized no matter what paper size I choose. Strangely if I load an old PS file prior to the comp format it prints fine. This has got me thinking that the new illustrator PS file being generated is not working?

My previous printing setup was to print via epson stylus color 3000 ps using PowerRIP PPD to fine tune lpi and dot shape. Now when I do it illustrator says my current printer PPD does not match my printer dialogue PPD which may cause clipping or printing errors. I have tried a whole range of other printer drivers all with the same problem when trying to print through GSview.

Can anyone shed some light into whats going wrong? Im trying to get the artwork to the printers for a run before they close up for holidays and have wasted 2 days trying to figure it out. Any help much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## MRfanny

Problem solved. Turns out GSview is quite particular with printer setup so when you print to file make sure resolutions in particular, printing media, paper feed and page size is exactly what you plan to print as. PPD mis-match error in illustrator can be ignored as it doesn't seem to affect my print out or file produced.

My config is as so if anyone needs a ref or wants to compare.
Program - Illustrator
PS printer driver - EPSON StylusCOLOR3000 v2015.802 (dl from adobe webiste for epson PPD pack) Does not allow modification of dot shape though so I use the following;
PPD used - Birmy POWERRIP for Epson stylus 1520 (allows 65lpi / 1440dpi) if that makes any difference.

These 2 ppd files can be installed using winsteng that can be dl from adobe also. The AGFA driver mentioned above allows for a higher output of lpi of up to 300 at 3600dpi so it might be worth installing if thats what you need. 3 days of head scratching finally over, time to write it all down on paper so I dont forget again..ha Hope this helps others out.


----------



## MRfanny

The only AGFA driver that was available in windows xp for me was AGFA-SelectSet 7000SF v2013.108. Do you set custom roll dimensions under postscript custom page size? and how do you make it longer? when I set it to 17" wide the longest I can go is only 23". I am just cutting my roll to the required sheet size at the moment and feeding it in manually.


----------



## Stan Hoover

*Bewildered by GhostScript/Ghostview*

I'm new to garment printing (and this forum), but I've screened hard signs for years with enamels. 

I need to produce halftoned gradients, using clear film positives produced on a dye based, Canon i9900. My software of choice is Signlab 7.1 and I am learning Illustrator 10. My version of Signlab won't produce halftoning, I'm told. It is mostly a vinyl cutting package, I guess.

I use refill inks and have for years, but I need to tweak that process for increased UV opacity. That is not the main focus of this post.

When I "print" my Illustrator 10 produced gradients through GhostScript (to file) I can't see the result in Ghost view. I can find the files and open them in Ghostview, I just can't see anything. Ghostview will open and display pdf's, just not the files I want to see.

I've read and re-read this entire thread, and other material too. I am just scratching my head. If I look at the files I am printing, there is no file extension, so I suspect therein might lie the problem. I can't see an option in the print driver to even choose a filetype. I am trying to use the Original Poster's techinques, and have successfully installed the HP Laserjet 4V/4MV Postscript driver to fool Illustrator as stated. I print to file, have tried ASCII and BINARY formats and am runnin out of ideas.

Am I missing something obvious???

I AM able to output halftone gradient positives using a trial version of AccuRIP to i9900, but the films aren't opaque enough to wash out easily, at lease using Ulano QX-1 emulsion. That, and I'm not too keen on dropping $500 on AccuRIP unless there is NO OTHER choice.

This forum is excellent, by the way. I've been lurking for a while. Thanks to all those who contribute...


----------



## tpitman

*Re: Bewildered by GhostScript/Ghostview*



Stan Hoover said:


> When I "print" my Illustrator 10 produced gradients through GhostScript (to file) I can't see the result in Ghost view. I can find the files and open them in Ghostview, I just can't see anything. Ghostview will open and display pdf's, just not the files I want to see.
> 
> I've read and re-read this entire thread, and other material too. I am just scratching my head. If I look at the files I am printing, there is no file extension, so I suspect therein might lie the problem. I can't see an option in the print driver to even choose a filetype. I am trying to use the Original Poster's techinques, and have successfully installed the HP Laserjet 4V/4MV Postscript driver to fool Illustrator as stated. I print to file, have tried ASCII and BINARY formats and am runnin out of ideas.
> 
> Am I missing something obvious???


You can print pdfs out of Ghostscript also (at least the version I have will).

Ghostscript, or more importantly, Ghostview is a little squirrelly. One thing that causes problems is page size and orientation. ALWAYS print in portrait. You have to make sure your page sizes match up. There's a measurement dialog box accessible through one of the menus at the top (I'm not at work where I have ghostview installed, so I can't tell you which) where you can change the page measurement type (inch, point, millimeter) and this will occasionally cause me problems by changing on it's own to points from inches, which renders the wrong page size. I'm printing on an HP 9800, so I can't really tell you what you should be seeing in your print dialog box. Additionally, if you're printing to file out of Illustrator, after setting up your output specifications in the print dialog box, at the bottom, second button from the left, press the "Printer" button, then press the PDF button at the bottom of that box, then select "Save PDF as postscript". Your file should have a .ps extension. One other thing is I always set my job up to print as separations, even if it's just black.

As I said, Ghostscript and Ghostview can be wierd, and you really have to fiddle around with it. If you can't see your design in the Ghostview preview, something is wrong. As far as ink density from your printer, you'll have to use whatever adjustments are available for your particular printer, in terms of density, lightness or darkness, and so on, and experiment. When testing Ghostscript, I'd suggest using cheap paper cut to the right size until you've got the variables sorted out and your file is printing as you think it should. You can burn up a lot of expensive film. I'll still occasionally get a wrong printout because of something I missed. It's usually page size, even though I've got presets set up for my printer.


----------



## Naga

What device are you printing to?

When you use Ghostscript, then you should supply the file estension, Ghostscript does not do it automatically.
When have created halftones (preferred device pngmono), open it with Photoshop, GIMP or whatever you have, that can open a bitmap file.

I am not using Ghostwiev, but printing CMYK (+ spot) separations from Scribus to a Redmon printer, where I save it first as Postscript (with ghostscript device ps2write), then replace the halftone/spotfunction lines with those I want, and finally make the halftones with Ghostscript (device pngmono). The spot colors in Scribus are not separations made by Scribus, but just colors defined as spot, so they can be exempt from CMYK separation and printed out as spot.

When you are printing separations from Photoshop, you will get your output directly as a multipage file, that you can split up in separate files, when you make the halftones. Scribus is different because it can handle documents, that are allready multipage, so I use a script to handle it automatically (color by color, substitutions etc.).

I'm using Scribus because it has good color management (and it's free).


----------



## Stan Hoover

*Re: Bewildered by GhostScript/Ghostview*

<snip>Additionally, if you're printing to file out of Illustrator, after setting up your output specifications in the print dialog box, at the bottom, second button from the left, press the "Printer" button, then press the PDF button at the bottom of that box, then select "Save PDF as postscript". Your file should have a .ps extension. One other thing is I always set my job up to print as separations<snip>

I don't see the button you describe, but will look again. And I have separations checked.


<snip>If you can't see your design in the Ghostview preview, something is wrong.<snip>

I've googled and googled, but no luck on that count so far.


<snip>As far as ink density from your printer, you'll have to use whatever adjustments are available for your particular printer, in terms of density, lightness or darkness, and so on, and experiment.<snip>

I've tried all the settings I can think of. I have some dye based black ink on the way, that is supposed to have more UV blocking properties. We'll see. 

<snip>When testing Ghostscript, I'd suggest using cheap paper cut to the right size until you've got the variables sorted out and your file is printing as you think it should. You can burn up a lot of expensive film.<snip>

You are so right.

Tom, Thanks for your well considered response. I'll post back here if I figure anything out. I'm going to try installing to a different computer this evening, and see if that has any impact.

Stan


----------



## Stan Hoover

Naga,

I am printing to a file first, from Illustrator 10, as per the instructions given by the Original Poster. Illustrator "thinks" I have a HP Postscript printer and is printing through the HP Laserjet 4V/4MV driver "to file." The plan is to then open the file with Ghostview and then output to the actual physical printer, a Canon i9900.

I am aware that the files I am creating have no file extension, but I have been unsuccessful so far in naming them with one.

I sounds like your Redmon and Scribus technique may be similar to what I am trying to achieve. I'll look into those if I can't straighten this mess out.

Oh, and I can barely boot Photoshop. I am trying to work with vectors for my positives. I do have Photoshop, and I want to learn it. I want to get away from the spost color seps I am doing in Signlab 7.1. It might be just me, but I'ts pretty stone aged, the way I do them.

Thanks for your response,
Stan


----------



## Naga

I think you will have no gain in using Scribus instead of using Illustrator.
But still, using Redmon (newest version is here) will make it easier, and you can avoid Ghostview.


----------



## Stan Hoover

*Re: Ghostscript Tutorial Update: Some success!*

This is odd, but just on a whim--after several head scratching sessions looking at a blank GSview screen--I decided to go ahead and hit print.... and Voilla! Mr. Canon i9900 wakes-up, salutes, and begins to make happy printing pops and fizzez!!!! I couldn't wait to see what came out. Yup. Halftones!

Not exactly centered right, or sized correctly... OK, but at least it WAS printing a reasonable facsimilie of what I had created! I drew it with Signlab as (eps) vectors, imported into Illy 10 to create the gradients, printed to file with Ghostscript 8.64, and opened the file with GSview. It's just invisible, that's all! 

But apparently, I can still print the invisible file.... with GSview. Or maybe I should say gsNONview!! Oh well, my brother-in-law has a Labrador NONretriever. I certainly have seen judges who should be introduced as The NONhonorable Mr. So and So. Why not GhostNONview?

I tried installing to another XP Pro Machine....same thing. GSview cannot View, but it CAN print. Wierd.

My i9900's drivers DO have a "preview"
function, so at least I don't have to waste ink and paper while I'm learning.

Anybody got any ideas why??? It certainly MUST be something I am doing wrong. 

Thanks!! 

Posted from my Moto Q9C, Stan


----------



## Naga

What does the media menu show?
If it displays in A0 format, you may find your artwork in the lower left corner of the canvas.


----------



## Stan Hoover

Naga, I have tried the AO setting, which didn't work either. When I open GSview, it is set for 8.5" X 11".

I am stalled out on viewing at this point and since I CAN actually print from GSview to the i9900, maybe I just oughta be happy, but I can't give up yet.

Thanks for your help.
Stan


----------



## tpitman

You also have to make sure the Postscript printer driver you use to fake out your graphics program is capable of the same size sheet as you're printing out of Ghostscript to your inkjet. I printed a .ps file out of Illustrator yesterday that was 13x18 but the driver I had selected was for an HP 5M Laserjet. The file opened funny in Ghostview, and I fixed the output size in Ghostview, but it printed reduced and in the lower left corner of the film. Since the HP 5M only prints letter and legal size, the driver buggered up the file. I usually use Acrobat 8.0 as a driver fom Illustrator and Photoshop which lets me print any size. Once I output the .ps file using Acrobat 8.0, the file was fine and printed correctly. As I've said in other posts, Ghostscript and Ghostview can act oddly, but if you fool around with it enough, you can figure out where any problems are. And, the price is right.


----------



## Stan Hoover

Thanks Tom.

But can you SEE anything on the GSview Canvas? I can't see anything, but I can print.

The driver I chose is the one I read about in this thread, a HP LaserJet 4V/4MV Postscript. I have tried 8 1/2" X 11" output too, so I don't think my problem is specifically related the fact I want to print 13 X 18 from my Canon i9900. I suppose a different driver might make a difference though.

Do you have a suggested postscript driver, that will output 13 X 18? I'd sure try it, although I am thinking my problem lies elsewhere. 

To be clear, I'm not yet worried too much about the sizes being correct in my printed film positives. That can be adjusted. First, I think I need to be able to view the files on GSview's canvas.

Any help is MOST welcomed. In the mean time, I'm going to keep experimenting.

Stan


----------



## tpitman

Truthfully, the only problem I've ever had with Ghostview is getting every option as far as measurement (points, mm, or inches) output size, and the size of my original graphics file all in sync in order to see and print correctly.

You can also try saving your file as a .pdf out of Illustrator and open that in Ghostview. See if that makes a difference. Ghostview should read a .pdf file.

As far as saving your .ps file, in your print dialog box in Illustrator, when you select the "Printer" button (second from the top), is "Adobe PDF 7.0" an option? (Adobe PDF 7.0 is an option under Illustrator 12, yours would probably be Adobe PDF 5.0 if it's there)?

That's the driver I use and it permits me to output pretty much any size I want, plus offers all of the postscript options, such as separations, linescreen, angle and dot shape.

Other than that, without actually sitting down at your computer and fiddling, I'm kind of out of ideas as to why you can't see the files in Ghostview.


----------



## Stan Hoover

Tom, I CAN see pdf’s in GSview that I’ve created because I tried it last night. They print upside down, but it’s progress, I guess.

But isn’t a pdf actually raster art?? I was under the impression that vectors (at least in theory) should produce cleaner halftone dots than bitmaps. Maybe I'm wrong--I'm new to halftones. The bulk of my previous film positives were using cut vinyl on clear, using a plotter from Signlab for use on signage. 

And you said something that makes me wonder if my version of Illustrator might be an issue. I have never seen an option to choose file formats in any of the printing steps I am taking. The pdf's I can view in GSview I am creating in Signlab 7.1 and then exporting with a Signlab function called "publish to pdf." Those I can DEFINITELY see in GSview. 

The only thing I currently can figure out how to do in Illy 10, is with FILE, then PRINT. Then I type in the drive letter, directory and filename in the command line that pops up. I can type in a .ps or .pdf or whatever, but it isn't multiple choice--it is command line style. So I'm not sure the file type is really correct. They do "save" on the hard drive with the file extensions I type in, that much I am sure of. There just aren't many options in the dialogue boxes I am presented, that seem to apply to my particular problem. I'm using GhostScript 8.64 and GSview 4.9 and Illustrator 10.0, under XP Pro, if it matters.

I'm going to fiddle around some more today at work, when I get a few minutes. 

Stan



PS There is a free utility---if you or any other seasoned Ghostscript users are interested---that allows you to look at my computer remotely from yours. It's cool. Lets you run my mouse and click wherever, from yours. I've only done it once but it worked fine...provided both computers are connected by a dsl line or other high speed connection. I don't know about potential security issues, but its functionality seemed to be One Way only. Ping me offline if you're interested. Here's a linkee. Ultra VNC : Remote Support Software, Remote Support tool, Remote Desktop Control, Remote Access Software, PC Remote Control Looks like a "free trial" thing though. I probably shouldn't post the link until I've tried both ends of the service. I've not been on the tech support end.


----------



## Stan Hoover

*Making some progress*

I have decided that my version of Ghostview just will NOT preview my files created With Illustrator 10. Period.

HOWEVER, Photoshop 7 works great. I can view my Photoshop created .ps files just fine in Ghostview. It doesn't show the halftoning, but I can at least see the size of the output. That's progress.

Question: Does either Ghostview or Ghostscript have a heavier ink setting for Epson 3000? My output is marginal for solid exposures on the clear film I've selected.

Stan


----------



## tpitman

Ghostscript does nothing in the way of controlling ink. All it does is recognize Postscript info such as halftone dot size, shape, angle and type, and stuff like overprinting instructions. The commercial RIPS written for specific Epson models do incorporate some ink control simply because of the nature of the Epson print heads, which feature variable ink discharge via software at the nozzle itself. Not every commercial RIP works with every Epson inkjet printer. HP cartridges don't work the same way as the Epsons, but, then again, don't have the clogging and maintenance issues of the Epsons.


----------



## gnilrac

what happened to photoshop step2?


----------



## customprintz

tpitman said:


> Actually you can output halftone seps from PhotoshopCS2 to file. From the file menu, select Print with Preview, then beneath the thumbnail view of your file, select Color Management, pick separations in the button which appears, then change the Color Management button to Output, which brings up all the screen output options in the field below the button. Selecting the Screen button opens a dialog box where you will uncheck the "Use Printer's Default Screen" button, and then you'll have the option of changing linescreen, angle and dot shape for each color. Print the file to File to get a .ps file and open that in Ghostview. It'll be a single file with multiple pages, each page being your separation for one of the colors, and from there print them one at a time or all at once.
> 
> In Photoshop CS3 you just do it all from the regular print file. Of course, you still have to have a Postscript printer driver to access all these features, just like out of Corel or Illustrator.


Hello sorry confused  If your printer has postscript do you still need Ghostscript and Ghostview?? and if so... Where can i find it? there are so many to download

Thanx to all who have answered


----------



## psi

Hey Guys,

I have seen throughout these posts that people have been exporting a PS file from Photoshop.

I have been printing to PS files from Illustrator for ages but haven't got the option of printing to a postscript file in Photoshop.

Should I print to a PDF and enter all the details in the "Output" dialogue....and then open that in GhostView?

Thanks


----------



## Naga

To use postscript output with separations, 
change to CMYK
start the print dialog
check Show More Mptions
choose Color Management in the Output/Color Management dialog
under Print Space, choose Separations (only available, when your image is in CMYK)
go to Output dropdown and choose your output option
choose printer and print


----------



## psi

Here is the spanner....

We don't use this for printing out CMYK seps. We don't do full colour work at all. It is only for outputting single colour greyscale images.

So converting to CMYK won't work for me because I need to keep the image greyscale.


----------



## Naga

When you have pressed the Print button, you get a second print dialog, where you can choose "Print to file".
I just tried it on an image, that I converted to grayscale.
It works for me. (PS7.1 on XP)


----------



## psi

Great...thanks....will try.

Thanks Naga


----------



## Solmu

customprintz said:


> If your printer has postscript do you still need Ghostscript and Ghostview??


Depends if it's full postscript level 3 (in which case, no you don't) or a modern crappy emulated postscript (in which case, yes you do).

If the printer's old or high end it might be fine. If it's a modern consumer printer, it's extremely unlikely.


----------



## customprintz

Solmu said:


> Depends if it's full postscript level 3 (in which case, no you don't) or a modern crappy emulated postscript (in which case, yes you do).
> 
> If the printer's old or high end it might be fine. If it's a modern consumer printer, it's extremely unlikely.


i am using a HP 5100tn an printing on folex laserfilm. I think it has postscript level 3, but Might only work for Windows but i use a Mac.


----------



## suomaf

Hey guys,

Great tutorial, and I got a lot of information with this, quick question. If I wanted to do a 4 color process together using ghostview do I have to follow these steps outlined in Full Color Screen Printing with Photoshop Screensilk THEN print it color by color using ghostview or would i be ok just doing it directly using photoshop and fiddling in the postscript print options to separate the angles and such?

Cheers,

Suo


----------



## tpitman

No. If you're using Ghostscript/Ghostview, you don't follow the instructions at that site. That's a way to generate halftones without using a postscript printer or a RIP such as Ghostscript. What you'll do using Ghostscript/Ghostview is to do all of your separating in the Photoshop _*print*_ dialog box, as you've indicated, specifying separations, then screen angle, dot shape, and frequency, then print the job to file, then open that file in Ghostview. Ghostscript handles all of the postscript info.


----------



## ole Jobe

With later versions of Corel, you will get a generic printer driver (in X4 it is "intuit interal printer"). You can use this instead of downloading a HP postscript printer driver.


----------



## tpitman

Also, if you have Adobe's Creative Suite, you'll find that there's an "printer" named Adobe PDF. That's what I use for everything, since there are no fixed output sizes such as Letter, Tabloid, etc. Maybe it's in there if all you have is Photoshop.


----------



## suomaf

Hey guys,

So I finally got round to testing it and I am facing some problems, it seems that no matter what settings i do, my output still prints the same size in halftones. Is there anyone who uses photoshop + ghostscript/view that might be able to guide me?

Cheers,

Suo


----------



## tpitman

suomaf said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I finally got round to testing it and I am facing some problems, it seems that no matter what settings i do, my output still prints the same size in halftones. Is there anyone who uses photoshop + ghostscript/view that might be able to guide me?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Suo


What settings are you using in the Photoshop separations dialog box when you go to "print"?


----------



## justme54s

Top man!! Thanks for this invaluable info.


----------



## lisafilter

Hey guys -

Sorry to bump a really old thread, but i figured that'd be better than creating another thread.

So here is the deal:

I have an Epson Stylus 3000, Ghostscript, and GS View.

I open my grayscale file in illustrator, and open the print dialog:

Printer: Adobe PostScript File
PPD: Epson Stylus Color 300

Under the output menu in print dialog:

Mode: Seperations (Host-Based)

But here is where I have problems - under document ink options, I see all the options for Process C M Y and K, and i can adjust frequency and angle, but I can't adjust dot shape. Its set on 'default halftone', and the option to change it is grayed out. I want to print elliptical but I don't have the option.

Now when I first tried this, there was no "Epson Stylus color 3000" under the PPD field in the print dialog in Illustrator. I had to go and download the one from this page : OpenPrinting database - Printer: Epson Stylus Color 3000
I'm not sure if a different PPD would give me an option on dot shape, but its the only thing I could think of. 

Can anyone help me out with this? I've printed the file created using the 'default halftone' option and it looks like little squares/pixels on the acetate, not actual dots.

I've also tried to get halftones working using this link : Powered by Google Docs 

But I can't get that to work either.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## tpitman

You'll have to use a different PPD to access all of the postscript options. When you're printing "to file", you don't use the inkjet printer as your printer, you use a PPD for a real postscript printer. The resulting .ps file is what you open in Ghostview, and print to the inkjet printer.
I use "Adobe PDF 8.0" as my printer so I'm not limited in page size to create my .ps file. I happen to have Acrobat Professional, so I'm not sure you'll have that option, but the PPD for any real postscript printer that is capable of the sheet size you intend to print will work.


----------



## lisafilter

ah thanks tpitman -

It makes much more sense when you explain it like that. I changed the PPD to my laser and got the elliptical prints I wanted.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## tgoeltz

If this helps anyone at all here are the instructions I wrote to myself to remind me how to use Illustrator/GhostScript:

Using Ghostscript in Illustrator

1. Select the seperations that you want along with angle
2. Set PRINTER: Hp 4V/4MV
3. Set PPD: PDF Creator 
4. Use preferences to set page size to 11x17
5. When exiting preferences, click the print to file box
6. Print (ignore the warning that the ppd doesn't match the printer)
7. Open Ghostscript and GSView
8. Open file in GSView.
8. Select MEDIA on top menu and set to 11x17
9. Go to print dialog and make sure Epson 1400 is set to High Quality and size is set to 11x17 US B
10. Print

I downloaded PDF Creator from Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com.


----------



## sigmo

Here's a link to another tutorial:

_Installing Ghostscript_

I didn't write it and props should go to a guy named Fred.


----------



## brainmap

i just found this quote today, and this is really nice, thank you so much.


----------



## ripperbro

Thanks, It's been a confusing weekend to figure this out. PS seems to print out ok halftones but doing it right through a RIP seems better even if its a free app. I need to really work on bringing up the quality of our work and like one of our employees said if you don't charge for every step you aren't professional. Thanks everyone - this forum is building our business.


----------



## tpitman

If you're using the "bitmap halftone" option in Photoshop, make the bitmap file 600 dpi or higher to try and retain edge definition of the dots. Some will argue that it makes no difference, but I think it does. I did tests of the same file using the bitmap halftone feature, and outputting it via Ghostscript. Quality-wise, I could see no real difference, but one thing I did notice was that a 50% black halftone was more accurate out of Photoshop. Out of Ghostscript it looked to be closer to 40-45%. That might have been a reflection of the dot gain compensation automatically factored in when printing a postscript file, but it's something to keep in mind.


----------



## Stan Hoover

tpitman said:


> I use "Adobe PDF 8.0" as my printer so I'm not limited in page size to create my .ps file. I happen to have Acrobat Professional, so I'm not sure you'll have that option, but the PPD for any real postscript printer that is capable of the sheet size you intend to print will work.


Tom, I'd like to do this too. For 1 1/2 years, I've printed with Ghostscript and Ghostview, fooling Photoshop 7 or Illustrator CS to print through a postscript printer driver, the hardware for which I don't actually own: a "HP LaserJet 4V/4MV Postscript". Then I print through Postscript to an Epson 3000. I can view the print file through Ghostview. Klunky at first, but effective. Oh, and it's free! 

Problem is, my faux driver is limited to a 11+ inches wide paper size. (A3 I believe) My Epson Printer will handle 17" wide media, but I can't output wide formats through the HP 4V/4MV driver. 

I do print vector art as wide as I need it through Signlab 7.1, but I'm hung up on Raster art widths, which I do from Photoshop.

I do have a copy of Adobe PDF 6.0 Professional which probably will do what you do with 8.0, but I don't have clue 1 how to proceed.

Can you enlighten me? If it's intense, you could PM me your phone # and I could call you at your convenience.

Thanks!
Stan Hoover


----------



## tpitman

My copy of Creative Suite has been registered 2 the two computers I use. They don't allow more than that.


----------



## Stan Hoover

tpitman said:


> My copy of Creative Suite has been registered 2 the two computers I use. They don't allow more than that.


Ha! No, I didn't mean that!

I'm not sure how to proceed with my copy of Adobe PDF Creator Pro 6.0. I just need a wee bit of guidance.

Thanks!
Stan


----------



## tpitman

Sorry. I have to sort of plead ignorance here, because it shows up in my drop down list automatically. If you want to shoot me an email to [email protected], I'll attach the .ppd to the reply. I'm on a Mac, so I don't know if that's going to be an issue for you, but you're welcome to it.


----------



## gryphonart

rrc62 said:


> In order to print a halftone, you have to be printing to a Postscript printer...or to a non PS printer using a RIP. Installing the HP driver makes Corel think it is printing to a Postscript printer and thus displays all of the halftone functions in the print dialog. You are printing to a file, not an actual printer, so the HP printer does not have to physically be there.
> 
> Install the HP driver then in the Corel print dialog, select that printer. It will print to a file. Open that file in GS.


Will any PS driver do? I've already got a PS printer installed, and it's close to dead. Looking at replacing it with the epson 1400 and using Ghostscript. I use Corel X4, and am familiar with the steps of using the separations/advanced settings.

Been researching this and so far this is the best info I've found so far....thanks!


----------



## tpitman

Yes, but a driver for a specific printer will be restricted to the paper sizes that are available for that printer. For example, I have an HP Laserjet 5M, and if I use the driver for that, when I go to output the .ps file to open in Ghostscript, the only sheet sizes I'll have available will be letter and legal, since those are the only sizes that a 5M will output. I think with Corel you should have a "printer" called "Device Independent" which you can output your .ps file to that will let you use film sizes such as 13x19 and so on.


----------



## gryphonart

Awesome! I've been digging into this today, already downloaded Ghostscript and did a "dry run" of the set up using my laser's PS. Pretty sure I have it figured out ahead of time. Just tried the "device independent" printer option and seems to work as well....sets any custom paper size so I can go 13 X 19 as is

Thanks for the info, just gotta get ahold of the right film...and an Epson. I'll probably grab the printer tomorrow at a local Staples and get film in overnight, hopefully switch over on Tuesday! I'm still sort of hinky on the right film, I'll see what my local (WA State) suppliers have I can get in fast in ink jet films.


----------



## Stan Hoover

gryphonart said:


> Awesome! I've been digging into this today, already downloaded Ghostscript and did a "dry run" of the set up using my laser's PS. Pretty sure I have it figured out ahead of time. Just tried the "device independent" printer option and seems to work as well....sets any custom paper size so I can go 13 X 19 as is
> 
> Thanks for the info, just gotta get ahold of the right film...and an Epson. I'll probably grab the printer tomorrow at a local Staples and get film in overnight, hopefully switch over on Tuesday! I'm still sort of hinky on the right film, I'll see what my local (WA State) suppliers have I can get in fast in ink jet films.


I don't want to hijack this thread, but try to get some Ulano film. I tried others, but the Ulano works great with my printers. I have a couple of Epson 3000's and they hold great detail with Ulano Film. I buy 100 13X19 sheets from my supplier for about $130. It will eliminate one variable. Count on it.

Then when you get up and running you can experiment from there, if you feel so inclined. There are other films. Ulano used to send out free samples, and they probably still do.

I am a daily Ghostscript/Ghostview user...but there is a learning curve with any software. Freeware and shareware is even more so, in my opinion. Be patient and try not to work yourself into a corner with a deadline. Guess how I know...

Sounds like you are on the right track with your drivers issue. I actually am looking for a better driver myself.

Stan


----------



## gryphonart

Finally got around to switching printers today and took my first crack at Ghostscript. 1st attempt had perfect halftones, but only printed a letter size portion of the image. 2nd attempt, spot on. Perfect 55 lpi grading all the way to solid black. Don't think I did much different the 2nd time other than using the Epson "print preview" option so I could see it between Ghostscript and the printer before running it (hate the waste that shiny new film...lol).

Anyhow thanks to everyone for the tips. Using the Ryonet Waterproof for now, cause they sent me samples fast and ship free overnight, plus it was on sale. Going to get some Ulano samples in so I can compare, but this is doing the trick!


----------



## tpitman

The biggest issue with Ghostscript for many seems to be getting the file page size and format to match what comes out of ghostscript. It'll sometimes act squirrelly, but for a free program, it does do a good job when you sort out the peculiarities.


----------



## gryphonart

I'm not sure, but I think setting the bounding box on the view made a difference. I'm sure I'll have another misfire or two, but pretty close to dialed in right off the bat thanks to you Tom. Probably helped that I'm using Corel and had just about everything squared away up to Ghostscript already...less to dial in and play with since I had that part down. It's definitely a viable option for those of us without an extra $500 to burn right now, probably all I'll ever need to use judging by the initial results.


----------



## bandstan

I've installed Ghostscript and Ghostview and I'm using Illustrator CS3. I print to Printer: Adobe Postscript File and the PPD I've chosen is: HP Laserjet 4V/4MV. I'm trying to print a gradient and am having no luck getting a decent resulting halftone. The lpi I have to chose from is 53 or 60 at 300 dpi. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I'm doing wrong or that I need to do?

Thanks,
Stan.


----------



## Stan Hoover

bandstan said:


> I've installed Ghostscript and Ghostview and I'm using Illustrator CS3. I print to Printer: Adobe Postscript File and the PPD I've chosen is: HP Laserjet 4V/4MV. I'm trying to print a gradient and am having no luck getting a decent resulting halftone. The lpi I have to chose from is 53 or 60 at 300 dpi. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I'm doing wrong or that I need to do?
> 
> Thanks,
> Stan.


Well... You've described what I do pretty much to the Tee. (Pun intended) But I get usable halftones. I need more info, and even if I have more I'm not sure I can help. What I do works, but I'm only in this biz a year and a half.

Some things to address: What you mean by "decent" halftone? (The primary question, I think) What is your printing process? Can you get good "solid" positives? Are you printing from halftone mode or trying something from RGB? Are you experienced in exposing your screens?

I thought someone with more experience than me would have chimed in already, but sometimes that takes a while. If you're desperate, you might PM me and we could take a whack at talking through it on the phone. 

Help is here, that's FOR SURE! But it is often frustrating to find that help right when you need it, cause it's so many times when you have a deadline approaching, that you need it.

Hang in there. This is do-able.

Stan (a different Stan)


----------



## gryphonart

bandstan said:


> I've installed Ghostscript and Ghostview and I'm using Illustrator CS3. I print to Printer: Adobe Postscript File and the PPD I've chosen is: HP Laserjet 4V/4MV. I'm trying to print a gradient and am having no luck getting a decent resulting halftone. The lpi I have to chose from is 53 or 60 at 300 dpi. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I'm doing wrong or that I need to do?
> 
> Thanks,
> Stan.


Using Corel and the built in PS device, so not sure if I can be of help. Maybe check your PS level (set mine at level 1). I generally use 55 lpi, so you should be in the right range for a 250-300 mesh screen. I also use the epson 1400, and with the built in print preview I can see my halftones before they go to print (ghostview doesn't show them). Just recently switched and I've got it dialed in and running smooth, so it does work as advertised


----------



## bandstan

Thanks for the responses Stan and Gabe. What prints out and is also viewable when I chose Preview in the print dialog box is not a usable halftone. It's still more of a gradient. Maybe I'm not in cmyk and still in RGB. Could that be a big difference. Also, Stan, are you able to view your artwork in Ghostview? I can't remember if you posted that you could or couldn't.


----------



## bandstan

Hey Stan,

Instead of a halftone pattern, I get a jumbled looking pattern that would not burn correctly to a screen. I've done halftone images through a laser printer at kinkos through photoshop, so I know what I'm looking for. But this gradient thing is totally kicking me in the head. Maybe I'm setting the gradient up wrong in Illustrator. It just seems like there is grey mixed with black ink that makes a gradient and no halftones are being printed. Any suggestions on what I may be missing?


----------



## tpitman

Are you printing separations? Your artwork should be either CMYK for process seps, or spot colors, or grayscale and printing separations


----------



## Stan Hoover

bandstan said:


> Thanks for the responses Stan and Gabe. What prints out and is also viewable when I chose Preview in the print dialog box is not a usable halftone. It's still more of a gradient. Maybe I'm not in cmyk and still in RGB. Could that be a big difference. Also, Stan, are you able to view your artwork in Ghostview? I can't remember if you posted that you could or couldn't.


Here's one thing to check: I set my Epson 3000 to _*ONLY print black*_ and I use the backprint film setting. Could your printer be trying to print a halftone representation as color? If so, think BLACK only. Setting everything to black only might do it.

When I print "solid" halftones, as distinguished from gradients, I usually fill the halftoned area entirely with 50% gray. I often then use Image > Adjustments > Curves to lighten it slightly, (Photoshop 7) then change modes to Greyscale. Using Layers, I place each color plate in its own layer, and turn them black for the Film Positive. That way each positive is seen by the printer as *BLACK, *and the printer is also set to print black only. My printer driver interprets grey as a halftone, and since it is set to only print black, it tries to represent the grey by a series of dots, the frequency and angle of which I can set with in photoshop.

And no, I cannot see the dots in Ghostview, only grey---which is interpreted as above.

I'm kinda at a caveman level with this stuff myself, but I can print halftones that I am able to "hold dots" of a fairly small size. I do mostly 55 LPI for just a normal halftone and 7 or 8 degrees. (NOT FOR PROCESS SEPS, just spot color seps.) My INDEX seps are designed at 186 LPI, which if I understand correctly yields a dot of just over 5 thousandths of an inch, far too small for normal textile screenprinting of halftones, but it seems to work for Index. Dunno why.

Pretty wordy, sorry. Hope that gives you an angle which might yield the desired result. 

The other Stan


----------



## bandstan

I'm trying to print what would be a spot color job. I've been researching this for awhile and I'm totally lost now. I don't even know if I'm doing the gradient right to begin with. I understand the processes and I know what the dot pattern should look like but I need a detailed, step by step guideline from making the gradient in Illustrator CS3 to printing the halftone to film using Ghostscript and Ghostview. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## bandstan

Thanks Stan. So your printing your halftones in Photoshop? What I'm trying to do is use existing colors in a client's previous shirts and add a fish using these colors. 

The fish would be outlined in black and there would be a fade of blue into grey, or vice versa, in the body of the fish. I want to be able to print the blue color on one screen that would contain all the company lettering in solid blue, and the body of the fish would print halftones. Same with the grey color and the halftones would meet to form the blend.

How would I set my printer to print only black? It does seem like there is color being printed in the gradient?

Thanks.

Stan.


----------



## Stan Hoover

bandstan said:


> Thanks Stan. So your printing your halftones in Photoshop? What I'm trying to do is use existing colors in a client's previous shirts and add a fish using these colors.
> 
> The fish would be outlined in black and there would be a fade of blue into grey, or vice versa, in the body of the fish. I want to be able to print the blue color on one screen that would contain all the company lettering in solid blue, and the body of the fish would print halftones. Same with the grey color and the halftones would meet to form the blend.
> 
> How would I set my printer to print only black? It does seem like there is color being printed in the gradient?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Stan.


OK, well printing "color" won't work with my scheme. And I set the printer to print all black, by going into the print settings. But I don't use Illustrator much. With photoshop, I select File > Print with preview>, and then navigate to the Epson's driver settings. 

I do know that with Windows XP Pro (which I use) you can sorta set the driver settings to a "default condition" like you want them. When you finally get it all wigged out, do that from the Printers and Faxes window and those settings will (at least with an Epson 300) stick. Here's a step by step for that:
Start >
Printers and Faxes >
Right Click on your printer. >(Mine is Epson SC 3000)
Printing Preferences >
(This next screen is where I chose COLOR or BLACK INK)

I have been MUCH less successful with fades (gradients), although I have done them. I use Screenprint Separator for most of my gradients, which is Index Separation plugin for Photoshop. I like it, but can't really recommend it due to nearly non-existent tech support. Very Frustrating. Used to be much better, but I've finally given up getting any help from them.

Some small shops sub out all their separations, because of the difficulty with mastering that corner of the business. I can certainly see why too. We try to do it all at my shop, but there DEFINITELY is a steep learning curve.

There are so many variables. I wish I could help you more. 

The Other Stan


----------



## bandstan

Thanks again Stan for all your suggestions. It is very frustrating and I can't afford a RIP program at the moment. There's got to be a way. Think I will switch to Photoshop and try the bitmap approach and see what I can come up with there. 

Thanks,
Stan.


----------



## gryphonart

bandstan said:


> Thanks again Stan for all your suggestions. It is very frustrating and I can't afford a RIP program at the moment. There's got to be a way. Think I will switch to Photoshop and try the bitmap approach and see what I can come up with there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Stan.


Could be right in the design color. Again I use Corel Draw for vectors, but there is more than one black in the pallette...Black Black and cmyk black which will print grey instead of solid, had that happen to me more than once.


----------



## ole Jobe

I am not sure about Illustrator, but the idea of a postscript driver is to be able to set lpi, angle, etc., in the HP 4/MV. Save it as a .prn file. Open that file in ghostscript and you should get the dot pattern you set in HP.


----------



## Stan Hoover

ole Jobe said:


> I am not sure about Illustrator, but the idea of a postscript driver is to be able to set lpi, angle, etc., in the HP 4/MV. Save it as a .prn file. Open that file in ghostscript and you should get the dot pattern you set in HP.


Hey ole Jobe, I save the files for my HP 4/MV faux driver as a .ps file. Ghostscript opens them just fine, I guess, and I've never tried to save the files with .prn extension. Is there an advantage?

Thanks!
The other Stan


----------



## tpitman

Not to confuse the issue, but you don't have to set your printer to print out of the black cartridge only. I use an HP9800 inkjet printer and have my inks set up to increase the black with some additional magenta to help in the density of the ink. I don't think printing out your seps from Ghostscript in all of the cartridges on your inkjet printer is the problem, truthfully. If your file is set up correctly, and your printing separations as a .ps file using the HP 4V/4MV driver, you should have a file that can be accurately rendered using Ghostscript.
One other thing. You can check and see if Adobe PDF is an option as a driver when you're printing your seps, rather than the HP4V/4MV driver. That's what I use, simply because I can specify any "page size" I need, and I ultimately print to 13X18 inkjet film.
Back to you file, if you'd like, you can email the .ai file to me, making sure all text has been converted to paths, and I'll see if I can figure out what isn't working. Also, save it as an Illustrator CS3 or lower file.
tpitman[USER=44168]@[/USER]pitmangraphics.com


----------



## Stan Hoover

I was hoping Tom would chime in here.

Concerning the all black setting: Why would Magenta add density? (That isn't the first time I've read this.)

Changing the printer settings to all black, was my "farmboy solution" to the same problem bandstan is having, back when... I was struggling to get dense enough positives early on in my Tee Shirt Printing Career, a whopping 18 months ago.  I was flopping around like a fish in a bass boat, trying to find solutions. Whew, I'm glad those days are over. 

Maybe I don't need to do that all black setting anymore. (Or maybe I never did...)

Tom, that is a great offer to help! I don't do Illy very well, and I can't even boot Corel Draw. My version of Signlab doesn't care for Illustrator files.

The other Stan


----------



## ole Jobe

I don't think so. Just habit. GS will also open PDF files.


----------



## tpitman

It was discovered that the ink sold by Scott Fresner of the now defunct screenprinters.net, under the name of FastInk, was basically black ink with a little magenta thrown in, not to add visual density so much, but theoretically, to add photographic density to the films much the same as rubylith. Others started mixing their own, and I just nudge up the magenta slider in my print dialog box to add some extra.
I've never used just an all black setting, regardless.


----------



## bandstan

I found this tutorial: [media]http://vimeo.com/2884018[/media] *Color Separating Complex Gradients*

Is this a route I would go? The artwork I want to print at the moment is only a two color blend, blue to grey. 

I'm under the assumption that the postscript will do the halftone pattern and it's a cleaner dot than the bitmap dot. Is that correct?

Thanks,
bandstan.


----------



## tpitman

Per my email to Stan, I changed his file to set up a spot color blue, printed as a .ps file with a coarse line screen of 30 dpi so it was easy to check and see if it worked. Here are prints from ghostscript of the seps of his .ai file:


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

I have printed screens from GS and PS and see no differance. I can never pull up the dot screens via GV only the image saved to file which I would assume is a halftone. You dont open anything in ghostscript as it runs in the background via your printers drivers. I presume the total point of ghostview.


----------



## benniesam

Wow, this took me a little time to get going but once i did, its really cool! I have been looking for over a year for something like this and this is for the most part it. Its very simple in a very complicated way. took me some time to figure out how to change the angle and the frequency printing out of illustrator, but after i you do it a few times its super easy! ROSS you have been a huge help! thanks for posting the only useful ghostscript tut that i have found online.


----------



## BroJames

I still convert images to halftone manually because I feel more comfortable being able to control each color's trapping and choking. However, as I remember

1) You should be able to use other PS printer drivers. This is simply to enable the advance settings button. I use epsonscript which is just there when I added a new printer from the control panel. 

2) You can print CMYK or spot positives of colored images. You print the plates to separate files.

3) You can print film positives not only in black but also in red and yellow and they will block UVs. JSF has tried it. I have a film positive printed with various combination of 0-100%Y+0-100%M+0-100%K colors but have not tried exposing it. However, I have printed images with black ink plus some yellow and magenta. But I have no basis for this except the hope of getting a better film positive.

But the postscript drive (or is it ghostcript) offered lots more dot pattern and I think the ellipsis alone has 3-4 variants. Anyone with info on the pros and cons of each ellipsis?


----------



## freebird1963

I just found this post and thanks for the info.
In corel X4 sp2 can the DEVICE INDEPENDENT POSTSCRIPT FILE be used instead of installing the HPdriver ?
If it can be used is one better than the other ?

Thanks
Mark



rrc62 said:


> In order to print a halftone, you have to be printing to a Postscript printer...or to a non PS printer using a RIP. Installing the HP driver makes Corel think it is printing to a Postscript printer and thus displays all of the halftone functions in the print dialog. You are printing to a file, not an actual printer, so the HP printer does not have to physically be there.
> 
> Install the HP driver then in the Corel print dialog, select that printer. It will print to a file. Open that file in GS.


----------



## BroJames

I don't know but I think it(or any ps driver) can be used. I use epsonscript which I found when searching for a postscript printer driver in the add new printer dialog.


----------



## TYGERON

freebird1963 said:


> I just found this post and thanks for the info.
> In corel X4 sp2 can the DEVICE INDEPENDENT POSTSCRIPT FILE be used instead of installing the HPdriver ?
> If it can be used is one better than the other ?
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


Yes, you should be able to use that as well and it doesn't make a difference. I usually use the HP driver setting but I just tried the DIPF on some process seps just to see and it worked.


----------



## BroJames

Would you happen to know the difference between the 3 or so ellipsis styles (which shows up on mine).


----------



## jocags

rrc62 said:


> Step 2 - Corel X3
> 
> Open Corel and import the image you just created. If you work in Corel only, you can omit the PS step and just create your images in Corel. Once the image is imported, go to BITMAPS -> MODE -> GRAYSCALE and convert the image to grayscale.


Hello, I tried to ghostscript with corel x5 using "fake" postscript printer but i can't output halftones. I already followed all the directions in installing gs and gsv but to no avail. any idea?


----------



## BroJames

Can you be more specific on why you cannot output halftone? What steps did you follow and where did you encounter the problem?


----------



## ShirlandDesign

Great information


----------



## jocags

BroJames said:


> Can you be more specific on why you cannot output halftone? What steps did you follow and where did you encounter the problem?


After installing Ghostscript and GSView and of course the PS printer, I did a little practice by making a box with gradient fill in Corel X5 that I suppose to output in halftone using the color separation menu in corel and printed the file to *.prn. No halftone was made even when i viewed it using the GSView. I probably missed something, didn't I? 

The gradient fill of the box should have become halftones but it did not come out that way. 

Honestly, I tried this GS thrice or so about 3 years ago and I had no problem then using Corel X3 or earlier version (I can't remember anymore)-- I used GS 8.54 before. This afternoon I tried GS 9.00 and the 8.54 but not successful. I don't know if this has to do with OS. I use WinXP SP3.

About the PSprinter, I installed HP Color LaserJet 4600 PS and HP LaserJet 4V/4MV PostScript.

Any ideas?


----------



## ole Jobe

Use the Corel Device Independent Postscript File to set lpi and angle. Halftone dots will not show in ghostview, but will print. God Bless.


----------



## jocags

ole Jobe said:


> Use the Corel Device Independent Postscript File to set lpi and angle. Halftone dots will not show in ghostview, but will print. God Bless.


Thanks Jobe. After re-unstalling the GSsoftware now I can print halftones again. Thanks also BJ.


----------



## tpitman

One thing I've learned when I've had issues with Ghostscript/Ghostview is to run paper (cheap) instead of film (not so cheap) when outputting files until I sort out the problem. That film adds up quick.


----------



## Streamline73

Thanks to this thread I finally figured out how to install and use Ghost Rip so a Big Thanks to Ross for this awesome thread!

So far this is working great for us im using my post script driver from my HP 5m Laser Printer to do separation's and save file. I have seen where you have to keep the page on portrait when saving your file and not on landscape.

I was wondering is there a way to get only the gradient's to print as halftones and not all the image including the solid areas? When I print an image with gradient's that will print out as halftones it also prints the solid area as halftones even though they are very small dots and probably will wash out in the screen it is effecting the edges of my images.

Thanks


----------



## tpitman

If your solid areas are printing as halftones, your not using spot colors but either RGB or CMYK colors. In other words, if you're just picking a "red" from a swatch palette, it's likely not a spot color, and when you go to separate, the separation will only print that portion of the "solid" area comprised of that color. Except for a true CMYK job to be separated as such, you'll need to create your files in spot colors, or go through and edit them and rerun the file.


----------



## Ion Screen

This is my 1st post here I know this is a old thread but I just found it yesterday 
1st off THANK YOU for this thread. gs is printing out great halftones!!

2nd I found a postscript driver that works for with my Epson 1400
prints out 13x19 with no alignment issues 
the ps to use is HP5500ps
HP Designjet 5500 Printer series*-* Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center

I hope this helps someone someone that needs a 13x19 ps driver


----------



## Streamline73

Streamline73 said:


> Thanks to this thread I finally figured out how to install and use Ghost Rip so a Big Thanks to Ross for this awesome thread!
> 
> So far this is working great for us im using my post script driver from my HP 5m Laser Printer to do separation's and save file. I have seen where you have to keep the page on portrait when saving your file and not on landscape.
> 
> I was wondering is there a way to get only the gradient's to print as halftones and not all the image including the solid areas? When I print an image with gradient's that will print out as halftones it also prints the solid area as halftones even though they are very small dots and probably will wash out in the screen it is effecting the edges of my images.
> 
> Thanks



Gotcha! I tried a new image with both halftones and wording over the top of image and it works great. I for got the image we were working on was a RGB image.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Streamline73

tpitman said:


> If your solid areas are printing as halftones, your not using spot colors but either RGB or CMYK colors. In other words, if you're just picking a "red" from a swatch palette, it's likely not a spot color, and when you go to separate, the separation will only print that portion of the "solid" area comprised of that color. Except for a true CMYK job to be separated as such, you'll need to create your files in spot colors, or go through and edit them and rerun the file.



So you are using a HP PS Driver to print strait from your epson or are you using the driver to save the image to print from Ghost RIP to your epson?


----------



## ole Jobe

The HP driver only serves to allow setting halftone details to a RIP such as ghostscript. The file must be saved as a .prn or .ps file, then opened in ghostview to print. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Ion Screen

Streamline73 said:


> So you are using a HP PS Driver to print strait from your epson or are you using the driver to save the image to print from Ghost RIP to your epson?


yes I am saving to file and print from Gv as outlined on page one of this thread..
But,,,I think you can set up so the 1400 will just print from gs. not sure??
I did find this
http://www.stat.tamu.edu/~henrik/GSPSprinter/GSPSprinter.html


----------



## BroJames

Anyone tried this? http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t151620.html


----------



## RatedOG

Really great info on this thread, really appreciate everyone's helpful advice here.

I have a question about printing with ghostview. Is there a right and wrong method of printing from ghostview? 

There are 3 print methods:
Windows GDI printer
Ghostscipt Device
PostScript Printer

Can anyone shed some light on what method works for you, and which options you are using under the method? 

Thanks!


----------



## tpitman

When printing _FROM_ Ghostview, you print to your inkjet printer (in my case it's an HP9800). Other than changing paper size, color adjustment, intensity adjustment, and "quality" adjustments, I leave the rest to whatever defaults. I'm running it under Windows XP. Maybe I'm missing something in your question?

Pitman Graphics
T-Shirt Printing by Pitman Graphics


----------



## BroJames

Have you tried using Ghostscipt Device and PostScript Printer? I don't think they'll print but have not tried them myself.


----------



## PositiveDave

Just choose your normal printer (Windows GDI), at hi-res.
Ghostscript devices are the in-built printers and we can assume that you don't have a postscript printer or you wouldn't be using Ghostscript


----------



## tpitman

Regrettably, they don't make any real postscript inkjet printers (that I'm aware of anyway, or cheaply). I've got two HP Laserjets with postscript, but I don't like printing from laser vellum, and I don't know how well laser film holds up to the heat of the fuser as far as getting multiple separations to register.
Ghostscript is kind of cobby, but you can't fault the price, and it does work. A RIP is a lot nicer, but not cheap. I had one before but the printer crapped out on me after a year. I've gotten much better service out of my HP9800. Sold the RIP and dongle to another user. The RIP worked great, though.

Pitman Graphics
T-Shirt Printing by Pitman Graphics


----------



## RatedOG

BroJames said:


> Have you tried using Ghostscipt Device and PostScript Printer? I don't think they'll print but have not tried them myself.


I did some testing while trying to get the whole 13x19 thing to work. I have found that using Windows GDI printer prints nice and dark but was resizing my art? 

I can get the art to print at the correct size when i choose Ghostscript device. I have to go into the Ghostscript Device options, select "uniprint" and choose from the list of pre-set options they have. I have only had success with "Any Epson Stylus Color, 360x360Dpl"

Using the Ghostsctipt device option doesn't allow me to choose my printer options, so the printer is printing kind of in a Draft mode.

Everything works fine for me when I create art sizes like letter, legal, tabloid. Goes haywire when I do 13x19. Sounds like this may be common from others who have contributed here.

Still scratching my head on the creating 13x19 ps files correctly. Even though my Epson 2400 prints 13x19 size, I have noticed it is changing the print size to like 12.944x19.014 when I do a print preview in photoshop to test the printer. Thinking this is causing some of my issues when I'm printing that size through Ghostview?


----------



## BroJames

have you tried the gutenprint plug in?


----------



## RatedOG

BroJames said:


> have you tried the gutenprint plug in?


no I haven't, I will check it out. Thanks


----------



## BroJames

I highly recommend it. Also photoprint. Both are open source. The later is based on gutenprint and does not require GIMP but is only a printing program.


----------



## BlackDynamite

Great post. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Streamline73

I have been using Ghostscript now for 6 months since I found this thread and it has been working great for us. 

A big Thanks to Mr. Ross for taking the time to start this thread! You have my appreciation!


----------



## ole Jobe

RatedOG said:


> I did some testing while trying to get the whole 13x19 thing to work. I have found that using Windows GDI printer prints nice and dark but was resizing my art?
> 
> I can get the art to print at the correct size when i choose Ghostscript device. I have to go into the Ghostscript Device options, select "uniprint" and choose from the list of pre-set options they have. I have only had success with "Any Epson Stylus Color, 360x360Dpl"
> 
> Using the Ghostsctipt device option doesn't allow me to choose my printer options, so the printer is printing kind of in a Draft mode.
> 
> Everything works fine for me when I create art sizes like letter, legal, tabloid. Goes haywire when I do 13x19. Sounds like this may be common from others who have contributed here.
> 
> Still scratching my head on the creating 13x19 ps files correctly. Even though my Epson 2400 prints 13x19 size, I have noticed it is changing the print size to like 12.944x19.014 when I do a print preview in photoshop to test the printer. Thinking this is causing some of my issues when I'm printing that size through Ghostview?


When setting non-standard sizes in Ghostview, although Ghostview shows an inch measurement option, the should be set in mm or if setting inches you must specify inch in the size dialogue. eg. 13 inch or 19 inch. Then it will size accurately.


----------



## RatedOG

I still have problems when i specify inch. It may be a problem with how Illustrator is saving the document. Like I mentioned before, the page size changes in the print preview screen when i print no matter what I do (13x19 only). I have tried using page scaling as well, but neither makes the page size correct in the print preview.
Thanks,


----------



## nigh74

Great post and great info.. thanks


----------



## spankthafunk

I plan on reading the whole thread at some point and this may have been answered already, but how well does Ghostscript/Ghostview work with GIMP and INKSCAPE?


----------



## BroJames

I don't know if this is the correct answer but I have always think of ghostview as a separate program. I launch the program and open the postscript file. The only interaction it has with GIMP is when you make GIMP recognize that it exists. I don't use GIMP much. I use inskcape often but I do not know if it integrates with GIMP.


----------



## ole Jobe

GS will work with any program that gives you the option of saving the file as a .ps file. GV will also open PDF files. God Bless.


----------



## spankthafunk

Anyone have luck getting ghostview to work in ubuntu?


----------



## tabletop

just go download "gv" in the repositories . its an improved version of ghostview from what I read .


----------



## ScreenFoo

I was just poking around the GSview docs and found this:

*X11/Unix *

X11 GSview is written by a novice at X Windows programming. It might have serious problems. The GTK+ toolkit is used for most of the graphical interface, with a very small amount of Xlib.



Sounds like GV is a great idea if you're Xwindowing. 

Ryan: How's Ghostscript/GV working out for you in it's native environment?


----------



## spankthafunk

tabletop said:


> just go download "gv" in the repositories . its an improved version of ghostview from what I read .


I've read horror stories about that version? Anyone use it?


----------



## BroJames

David, what's with the link. You also post it in another thread and I thought it was relevant to the discussion. If it is your company then you can put in in the signature which should then appear under your every post.


----------



## altereddezignz

ok i know this is a little old but i have a few questions. First i was printing from GSview and everything was a halftone. Solid blacks and all. My image is here PIC1.

So i changed my solids to Pan tones. So now i am good but.. 

IF you look at PIC2 and PIC1 that is how it prints the separations. Should be fine.

But how can i go about printing all these on one screen? That way i can only print black on a white shirt with one screen and be done. Not print the gradient and halftones then print the solid black. Also this would help with any alignment issues.


----------



## ole Jobe

Which color palette are you using. With CMYK and fountain fill you should only have black. You still need to do separations to set lpi and angle, but you should only have to print black. God Bless.


----------



## altereddezignz

well the gradient is from the gradian pallet but the black on the letter and outline is a pan tone spot color.


----------



## ole Jobe

That's why you have two films. The gradient fill will only use CMYK, so change the type and outline to CMYK black and you have it.


----------



## altereddezignz

WAHOOOO thats it........ Well now where the heck is the white pantone????? in illustrator


----------



## altereddezignz

Ok issue. I am unable to print file that is 13 in x19/ that is what my printer prints to but when i try and use the hp printer it only allows me to use the 8.5x14. I can use PDFcreator but it does not allow me to change the halftone shape?


----------



## ole Jobe

It is somewhat of a hang-up in Ghostscript until you get used to it, but the size in your design program, printer and Ghostview must all be the same. Not sure about the your printer. Have you printed 13x19 on it before? It may be something in the printer driver.


----------



## BroJames

altereddezignz said:


> Ok issue. I am unable to print file that is 13 in x19/ that is what my printer prints to but when i try and use the hp printer it only allows me to use the 8.5x14. I can use PDFcreator but it does not allow me to change the halftone shape?


Possibly a wrong printer driver. Can you create custom size measuring 13x19"?


----------



## altereddezignz

BroJames said:


> Possibly a wrong printer driver. Can you create custom size measuring 13x19"?


No tried the custom.


----------



## altereddezignz

OK just a haeads up. Go to adobe website and download the adobe distiller ct PPD file. It will allow you to make any size media you need and it allows all the halftone options to be adjusted.


----------



## shahidr100

Hi,
I have a PDF and EPS files with Grayscale Image + Text + b/w lineart image mix.

The application which use has an option to print at custom LPI but for some reason it is not working. The postscript printer which I have does not have this option for custom lpi that is the reason I would like to use Ghostscript and GsView.

I have a Lexmark E260Dn Postscript Printer.

I was able to print at custom frequeny using gsview but problem is that it is splitting everything into 55 lpi..i.e. the images and the text matter also. I want only graphics to be affected..is it possible.

I have used DITHERPPI=55 in gsview.
I have played with COLORSCREEN and DITHERPPI but no luck.

I wanted to attach a PDF file ok approx 850kb but did not get any option for doing so....

Please help....

Note: I can send the PDF at email id if anyonw wants to view it.

Thanks
Shahid


----------



## BroJames

A little googling shows that the $150-250 Lexmark E260Dn is a mid range monochrome laser printer. Di not see any mention mention of it being a postscript printer.

It seems that some parts of your your artwork(the text) is not solid black which is why it is being halftoned.


----------



## shahidr100

Hi Brojames,

Thanks for your reply....
Well the printer is postscript. I rechecked found that the text is solid black. If I print it directly from the applcation which I am using it(the txt) prints black but throgh GSview it does not.

For some reason I am not able to see "manage attachemnt" tab in IE and FF otherwise I could have attached the picture.

I have PDF and EPS files ready with me...

I am using DITHERPPI as 55 in GsView...

Any other options which needs to be changed in it?

Thanks


----------



## thatboiDEE

ok i know there are a lot of write up on this subject but there all unclear, I'm just confuse. i know it lets u print out halftones and thats what i need. i have a mac g5 with cs3 and macbook pro with cs5. i've installed ghostview i believe. but when i went to photoshop to print i don't see it in the add printer. ghostscript have more files to downlaod i don't think i would know where to begin to do the install with that. i wish there are videos for this but theres not. hope someone can point me to the right direction oh and i have an epson 1400 if that helps. and thanks for all the knowledge thats has been drop in this forum.


----------



## BroJames

You won't see gsview inside photoshop as it is a separate application. Look for a folder named ghostgum with gsview inside.


----------



## thatboiDEE

Do i have to pay for ghostview? I thought it was an open source.


----------



## BroJames

It's free to download and free to use.


----------



## thatboiDEE

Can u give me a quick run down on which to dl n how to install


----------



## BroJames

Ghostscript, Ghostview and GSview

Ghostscript - Postscript and PDF interpreter/renderer

Ghostview - the original user interface for Ghostscript, allowing you to view and navigate PostScript files.

Derivatives of Ghostview that are now in common use.

GV is a version of Ghostview with an improved user interface and the ability to display PDF files. Documentation is at gv, a PostScript and PDF previewer It is available from ftp://ftpthep.physik.uni-mainz.de/pub/gv/

A similar program called GSview is available for use under Linux/X11, Windows and OS/2. This is not a derivative of Ghostview.

MuPDF - a lightweight, screen oriented PDF interpreter/renderer


----------



## thatboiDEE

I checked out gv but there's nothing for Mac. How do I know if Ghostscript is installed correctly. I did through terminal n restart but I don't seeno difference. Or is I need that gv to see Ghostscript.


----------



## BroJames

you won't see ghostscript. You'll see gsview inside the ghostgum folder (windows). 

Google Ghostscript for mac
Downloading Ghostscript and gsview for Mac
Obtain Ghostview
http://www.macwrite.com/critical-mass/ghostscript-mac-os-x
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~ghost/macos/index.htm


----------



## thatboiDEE

ok i think i got ghostscript i installed and all. but when i go o get ghostview this what happen when in click on on it "Safari can’t open the file “Install MacGSView 2-5.0b3” because no available application can open it."
i was doing the exact same as the video.


----------



## BroJames

If you are referring to the safari browser, you change the file extension association


----------



## DigitalInkArts

I was able to follow the first page and get all I needed to do this process. It only prints one image in half tones. Is this correct? Is there a way to separate and print multiple colors? I do not see a way


----------



## sben763

DigitalInkArts said:


> I was able to follow the first page and get all I needed to do this process. It only prints one image in half tones. Is this correct? Is there a way to separate and print multiple colors? I do not see a way


You need to separate the print each page before saving the file to print in Ghostscript. At least this is the way I did it years back.

Ghostscript will not do separations.


----------



## thatboiDEE

How did u guys installed it? And is it on a Mac?


----------



## DigitalInkArts

So I will still need to separate it in another program first?


----------



## ole Jobe

Yes, you need to save the file as a .ps file to open in Ghostview. Corel has a printer driver for this, the _device independent postscript file._


----------



## BroJames

you edit in photoshop or other graphics program. Import the file into corel draw, select a postscript printer driver which is usually a laser printer drive (Where's the _device independent postscript file?),_ select print to file and in the separations tab, select print separations and use advance settings. from there select the dot type, frequency and screen angle. Then click print. Select a file name when the save file dialog appears.

Open gsview, open the file, and print. You will not see the halftone but it is there when you print the file. It will print the 4 channels one after another.


----------



## DigitalInkArts

Sounds easy enough. I appreciate the responses. I know much of this is repetition for you guys. I do my research as much as i can.but do not find answers all the time.


----------



## TYGERON

BroJames said:


> (Where's the _device independent postscript file?)_


It's at the top of the printer select list. I think it was introduced in X3 and later.


----------



## BroJames

I have X4 and don't see it in my installation.


----------



## ole Jobe

I have X4 and it has always been there. Did you do a full installation or custom. If you did a custom installation, it may not have installed. Try re-installing the software.


----------



## sben763

It may not be included in some installs. Ie educational, promotional copies.


----------



## BroJames

Thanks but I do think I did a custom install. But its OK as I have other PS drivers installed. I guess I'll take care of that later with the X6.


----------



## DigitalInkArts

why is it every time I import an image in to Corel it says that "output is too big for media" no matter what i do. It always tells me this.


----------



## geniussuineg

I don't have a vacuum top to my exposure unit. Some dots I can not capture on screen. Is there a way to configure to the tone range?


----------



## BroJames

There are advantages to a vacuum top but you don't need one to be able to expose halftone dots. Just use enough weights to press the transparency against the coated screen


----------



## akoprint

Wow! i been searching for this. thanks a lot guys!


----------



## BroJames

also download gutenprint


----------



## ole Jobe

Dave, what is gutenprint and how did he get into Ghostscript?


----------



## BroJames

gutenprint is a printing plug-in for GIMP


----------



## SammySk8

I can get everything workin on corel x5 with a inkjet, but it does not print dark enough. Any way i can fix this?


----------



## sben763

Sammy more info would be helpful, like printer brand and model. Inks your currently using OEM or aftermarket. If you are using pigment ink your films won't be as dark but may very well still work without issue.


----------



## SammySk8

Thanks a lot for your help! Its a lexmark 2600. I use it mostly for vectors but this time i bought a cmky artwork and it wont print dark enough.


----------



## sben763

Sorry I can't give any suggestions for the Lexmark unless you can go into the default setting and change them to a text and photo setting and a photo paper as the default. This is 1 printer I have stayed away from.


----------



## SammySk8

Thanks for your help. That is something i've heard a lot these days!


----------



## DanielJorge

I have a 1200x1200 Laser (HP M551DN) with PS support. I NEED to print a high resolution image that, under magnification, will show the characteristic rosette pattern. I can print separated CMYK using ghostscript. Is there a way to print them all (the 4 pages in the ps file) at the same time? I cannot simply generate a composite using Corel or illustrator, since this way, neither my printer PS driver or ghostscript will print halftones... it always come "smooth"... I'm going nuts with this

Thanks


----------



## DanielJorge

I have a 1200x1200 Laser (HP M551DN) with PS support. I NEED to print a high resolution image that, under magnification, will show the characteristic rosette pattern. I can print separated CMYK using ghostscript. Is there a way to print them all (the 4 pages in the ps file) at the same time? I cannot simply generate a composite using Corel or illustrator, since this way, neither my printer PS driver or ghostscript will print halftones... it always come "smooth"... I'm going nuts with this

Thanks


----------



## tpitman

When you say your printer has PS support, it is postscript that your referring to, correct? If so, you should get a dialog box when you go to print in which you can select separations, and subsequently in another box select your screen frequency, angle and dot shape. You don't want a composite. You want separations.
As for a rosette, why do you want one? Aside from the chance of strobing through misaligned seps, and depending on the mesh count you're using, try outputting all of your seps at 22.5 degrees.
I print process colors at that angle with a frequency of 60 lpi on 305 mesh. No moire and the dots are tiny.


----------



## DanielJorge

Hi, thank you for your answer!

Yes, I mean postscript. I get the dialogs where I can choose everything: LPI, angle, etc. I choose my printer, the PS driver and the dialogs are available (in both CorelDRAW and Illustrator). If I choose, lets say, to print separations and I put a low LPI of 15 or 30 (just to be able to see the dots), and print the first separation (cyan), it DOES NOT print the dots, it is all smooth. Everything is ignored, that is the problem! 

I need to print a final proof before it goes to press and my client is really uptight. He wants the rosettes and bla bla bla.

Thank you!


----------



## sben763

5c ( HP PCL 5c driver available from the Web only), HP postscript level 3. It appears it is a post script printer but looks like you need to install the driver from the web.


----------



## DanielJorge

Hi sben763, thank you for your answer but I could not understand it properly. So, I need the version 5c of the PCL driver? What about the Postscript driver? Will this work with the PCL driver?

Thank you very much


----------



## sben763

That is the post script compatible driver. The standard driver given is not post script as most would want it to print grayscale instead of halftones. Just certain parts of the printing industry want the post script capability. That is a business printer so in stead of confusing the majority they leave it up to the minority to get the proper driver needed. You should be able to find the info on HP website to make it print postscript files.


----------



## DanielJorge

Thank you very much. So I need to download the PCL 5c driver, and then use ghostscript to print, right? Do you know where I can download this driver? The HP page only shows the most recent versions of their drivers... The only one I could find is the Universal Printer Driver PCL5 (upd-pcl5-x64-5.6.5.15717)... Is this correct or should I get another one? I googled for the PCL 5c and I could not find it...

Thank you very much for taking the time to answer my questions!


----------



## sben763

With that driver you won't need to print with ghostrip since its a postscript printer you would just print the post script file with your graphics program. Without it you would save the file as a post script file then print through ghostrip


----------



## DanielJorge

Thanks again my friend!

I'm a little confused... you are saying that the PCL5 driver can print postscript? 

Because I installed the PS driver fron HP, which is the postscript specific driver and the screening I do using corel or illustrator is not respected, meaning that the halftone does not work. 

Is this correct? The PCL 5c will print postscript?

Thank you!


----------



## sben763

You need to save it as a PS file first it will not print directly from a AI or CDR file. I am not firmiluar with your printer so you may need to do something within the print driver menu or GUI my only experience with PS printer was an old epson 3000. Maybe someone else here know with your printer.


----------



## discountprinting

Thought I would put this here even though it is an old thread due to the knowledge of some of the posters...

Has anyone found an open source or freeware Epson utility for use with Ghostscript/GSview that allows you to adjust what ink channels are used as well as the amount of ink applied? Paid rips exist that can do this but it sure would be nice to have something like this for the screen printing world as well as the flexo and offset printers who use Epsons to print film positives and also inkjeting directly to offset plates (CTP)...

For example I am looking for something that will let me print to only the LLK (light light black) channel and only put down about 30% of the amount of ink normally used to image film but for use with my inkjet imaged offset plates which I don't need lots of ink rather just the opposite just enough to make the image and no more.


----------



## Naga

You can do it in Scribus as far as I remember.
It is about 5 years ago I tried it on windows, so my memory about it is a little foggy.

Download - Scribus Wiki


----------



## discountprinting

Naga said:


> You can do it in Scribus as far as I remember.
> It is about 5 years ago I tried it on windows, so my memory about it is a little foggy.
> 
> Download - Scribus Wiki


Scribus does allow you to print separations but that is not what I am talking about. What I am referring to it settings that allow what ever is being printed to only use select ink channels on the Epson printer, for example my Epson R2400 has Cyan, Magenta, Yellow, Black, Light Cyan, Light Magenta, Light Black and Light Light Black. I only want to print the image using only the Light Light Black ink channel and nozzels of the print head AND I want to tell it to only put about 30% of the normal volume of ink through that channel. Most RIP software for Epson's will do it (AccuRip, iProof ScreenPrint/ImageSet, FilmMaker, StudioRip, TRip, etc, etc.) but I would like to have these setting for Ghostscript/Ghostview either built in or as a separate application that works between GS/GV and the Epson printer. I would be willing to work with someone who has the coding knowledge to write the code if someone wants to do an open source project.


----------



## David09

niceeee and impressive


----------



## bloombergt

rrc62 said:


> That will yield a very poor quality halftone. It's more like a photoshop filter. Ghostscript outputs the same printed halftone you would get if you were printing to a Postscript3 printer.
> 
> You can also convert the image to grayscale/bitmap in photoshop and specify the LPI, but again, the dot quality is pretty bad.


I have done simulated rips with photoshop and with a high DPI quality isn't an issue. However, you are right halftoning with a rip vs PS is different. 

PS halftones lay on top of each other whereas rips lay side by side. 

Does anyone know how i can set ink density either with PS or GS so the ink on my film has a decent amount of opacity to let less light through when exposing?


----------

